# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Thai Jazz Musik wer kennt....?

## sisaketfreak

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich frueh morgens (5.30 - 7.00 Uhr) durch Zufall einen Radiosender erwischt der 1 1/2 Stunden nonstop Jazzmusik spielte und zwar alles Thaibands/-musiker. Ich war echt ueberrascht und versuche nun verschiedene Interpreten/Bands zu finden. Anscheinend ist es aber zumindest in Sisaket unmoeglich mehr zu erfahren. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen mit Namen von Interpreten.

Vielen Dank im voraus aus Sisaket

----------


## Robert

Die Nr. 1 im Staate Thailand macht z.B. Jazz, leider geht auf der Webseite nur noch ein Stück...

----------


## Hua Hin

Hello, 
ich kann dir zwar nicht weiterhelfen,
aber im Juni findet in Hua Hin das alljährliche Jazz-festival statt.
Vielleicht hast Du ja Interesse?`

Gruss Alex

----------


## Robert

Nachtrag: Hier gibt es mehr Beispiele vom Thailändischen König!

----------

